# True Value Basement Organizing Project



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Well, I seem to have some extra sitting on my ass time for the next few days so I thought I would share some photos of the work I am doing downstairs to make life a little easier for the wife and I when we need something......so much better than the old system of, "Where the heck did I put that?" I still need to get back down there and finish up, but when the weather is nice out, I just can't get myself down there except to get something I need to use.....LOL


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Very NICE Russ, neat and organized.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you, I'm trying


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I know the lumber yard likes to see me come around alot


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, if ever I need something, you've got it all organized and cataloged for me in the photos! Looks great Doc!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

haha thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Nice job Russ, if you are just sitting on your butt, you are welcome to come down to my place......


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice...real nice Doc....more room more goodies.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So, how's that leg coming along, Doc?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the stitches itch a little bit, but healing up nicely....I was even out on the loader moving some mulch around for my wife, was hard getting up on there but once in the seat all was good


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just seeing this. What the heck did you do Doc?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I didn't see a VISE anywhere.. lots of paint tho.. whatcha doin.. sittin in the basement huffin paint & having a cold drink[frig]?? LOL
I LOVE a basement.. here in SC, the water table gets us when we try..


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have two vises, just not mounted yet, around here the basement is the best place to be, outside was 91 and 90 percent humidity, downstairs was a nice 68 all day


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Dang.. I THOUGHT we were the only place on Earth that had those miserable temps..?
91* w/ 95% humidity!! it felt every bit of 110*..
OH what I would have given for a basement today..
Your looks good tho..


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

thank you


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I went to the lumber yard with my son and picked up enough lumber to finish building the shelves on the front wall, then I am going to build a sound buffer where the furnace and well pump are......the basement is 25' X 45' and completely open so when then furnace kicks in it is so loud that I can't even think.


----------

